# EGR Sensor 'A' faulty



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi All 

A mile from home this afternoon , I got a gutter from the engine and a ping noise from the dashboard. Looked down and the glow light icon came on and I got a lose of power. 

Car drove ok but no power. 

Rac arrived and 1st guys laptop wasn't upto date , so he had a colleague come to use his and the laptop gave the following - 

PO46C ERG SENSOR 'A' 

I got the impression the way they spoke it was something they were aware off? 

car has done 34100 on 2011 1.6 TDI

Anyone has this fault and idea of cost? will it need to be a audi dealership to complete repair? 

thank you


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Did they clear the code and has the MIL come on again?
You may find the valve is sticking and as it has only just happened you may get away with a gentle clean but do not force the valve in either direction as you may strip the gears/motor that move it in and out.
P046c is a code that is supposed to show that the valve has not operated to the position the ecu told it to go to for some reason along with related codes that show the effect of it not doing what it is supposed to.
Does it mainly do short journeys?
Are you able to get under the car easily as it is a bit of a chore to replace. Much easier on a ramp but there is no reason any competant mechanic should not be able to change it. Arguably for the amount of work, if it has to come off, it may as well be changed.
I would get the tank low on fuel and then put in a couple of cans of a good fuel system cleaner and give it a drive around for a bit to see if that makes things any better first.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

We took ours off our discovery and have banking plates for our HDI Peugeots, investigate whether you can remove or blank yours, the ECU May prevent you. Cars run much better with EGR removed.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Do you have an extended warranty? Obviously your car is almost 4yrs old so would surpass the usual 3yr warranty unless you have as I say an extended warranty then I'm sure in that case Audi would be more willing to help?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Do you have an extended warranty? Obviously your car is almost 4yrs old so would surpass the usual 3yr warranty unless you have as I say an extended warranty then I'm sure in that case Audi would be more willing to help?[/QUOT
> 
> Audi want roughly £360 a year for the extended warranty ( just looked it up online ) a list a mile long of stuff that wont be covered.
> 
> ...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

slineclean said:


> More worried about them washing it :doublesho
> 
> just about got my DW signs to put on the dash board , off mirror and I called to tell them too and with the dealership 2 mile down road , ive been down and saw the guy at the service.
> 
> Will see ( deep breath )


Thanks for the update.

I know what you mean, there's always that sinking feeling whenever your car goes to the dealer on whether or not they can carry out a simple task such as do not wash.

Time will tell, keep us posted.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Received a phone call yesterday. 

£900! :doublesho:doublesho ETR valve

Was told it properly happened as a result of short journeys. So asked what am to do try and act against it. Was told when engine warm and on A road or motorway , to boot it to high revs to get turbo to kick in ( smoke out the back ) the service guy said on the phone. 

Im gonna try and kick a fuss up over it and say I wasnt informed of the possible issue and hence how to drive the car at times ( if I was told of that of that I would of done that ) 

I asked the life span of valve? was told 30,000 to 120,000

34,100 my mileage is

Rang a mobile car repair guy dad has started using and he rang the place he uses for parts and they are waiting on 4 on back order.

Cant bel it , gutted. Called the dealership I got car from and no reply to a return call


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> £900! ETR valve


That and improved performance is why you should blank it off!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Eek, that's quite an expensive fix.

I think you're right to battle it out with Audi though, I doubt in all honesty you will get anywhere but always worth a try!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

m500dpp said:


> That and improved performance is why you should blank it off!


mobile car guy said its something like ( its linked to water or oil pressure? )


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Exhaust Gas Recirculation valve puts exhaust gas back into the inlet under certain conditions, may be linked to oil or water but I doubt it.......get hold of a decent diesel tuning company cant cost as much as Audi!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

A1 forum - 
Its a very common fault and will be the entire EGR cooler unit gone, not just a sensor


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

slineclean said:


> A1 forum -
> Its a very common fault and will be the entire EGR cooler unit gone, not just a sensor


I feel your pain!!!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Any VW/Audi specialists nearby ?

Paying Audi's monkeys £140/hour is going to be a big chunk of that £900 bill


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Its common on the golfs and passats. Was doing them daily at one point


----------

